# Own Your Own Part of History



## 3rd Herd (18 Jul 2007)

Espically for us grey/lack of hair types. Remember your youth, the looks from the girls, now you can buy it back:

M113 Inventory Summary

At present there approximately 500 each M113 in several variants. M-113A2 ARMOURED PERSONNEL CARRIER APC. The M113A2 is an armored, air-portable, amphibious tracked vehicle designed to provide ground forces, particularly the infantry, with increased mobility and protection not found when operating on foot. http://www.smithtandl.com/services_canada_inventory_m113.html

Other vech at: http://www.smithtandl.com/services_canada_inventory.html


----------



## TN2IC (18 Jul 2007)

Well my car loan is almost up... and they wife want an SUV.... I hate them.... but this M113 is looking pretty good too. Can you hear the kids in the back? If not, SOLD! Do we need a deposit?

 ;D


----------



## 3rd Herd (18 Jul 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Well my car loan is almost up... and they wife want an SUV.... I hate them.... but this M113 is looking pretty good too. Can you hear the kids in the back? If not, SOLD! Do we need a deposit?
> 
> ;D


      

Or pick a fine preowned from the list. 

M548’s 50 units 
M577 12 units 
M578 14 units 
AVGP Crew Gunnery Trainer (Simulator) 20 units 
AVGP Grizzly hulls 5 units 
AVGP Cougar 30 units 
Detroit 6v53 engines for the M113 (w/out containers) 130 units 
Transmissions for the M113 150 units 
Transfer cases for the M113 300 units 
Differentials for the M113 300 units 
***Over 100 Grizzlys scheduled to be released in January 2007 
More spare parts expected by Jan. 2007


Note: This list is constantly changing.


----------



## TN2IC (18 Jul 2007)

Thinking about buying a RV... but a Queen Mary would do the trick!


----------



## Danjanou (18 Jul 2007)

Added bonus most will qualify for antique plates

http://www.canplates.com/antique.html


----------



## Shec (18 Jul 2007)

0ne of those 548's would be just the ticket for trips to Costco.  Even though its from the states a New Hampshire license plate with their motto of "Live Free Or Die" would be a nice touch too.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (18 Jul 2007)

One of these could clear traffic during rush hour.  If it just had a suitable accessory package.

18   APC, Full Tracked, Amph, M113A2Cdn, Tow Under Armour, ECC 114253, qty: 
       15 Stock No. 2350-21-901-3321 
       3 Stock No. 2350-21-901-3313 

32   APC, Full Tracked, Amph, M113A2Cdn, w/ak Tow Missile System, ECC 114257, Stock No.2350-21-901-3057 (photo)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Jul 2007)

Interesting as they have the T-LAV in the background...... wonder if those have been declared surplus.....


----------



## Blackadder1916 (18 Jul 2007)

As the thought half-formed that, yeah, it would be neat to to get one of these old b*****ds and relive younger days, I came across this on their FAQ page.  Damn!

Q: Can someone buy this equipment directly from Canada?

A: *No. Canada restricts the sale of these MSAs to Government to Government (G2G) sales only*. We have been authorized and instructed by the Government of Canada to market and sell surplus military armaments, ammunition and military equipment. "Canada has contracted with Smith Consulting Group, LLC (SCG) to remarket these military surplus assets (MSAs) directly to governments. SCG represents Canada much like a real estate agent representing the home owner in the sale of property. SCG has the right to sell these vehicles on behalf of Canada. "All Department of National Defence Surplus Assets are sold on an “AS IS - WHERE IS” basis, and no warranty is offered, either expressed or implied”.


----------



## 3rd Herd (19 Jul 2007)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> As the thought half-formed that, yeah, it would be neat to to get one of these old b*****ds and relive younger days, I came across this on their FAQ page.  Damn!



I wonder if the Turks and Caicos need a defence force. It also interesting that museums cannot get them either. But then remember the buy back of the Leopards from the auctions winners last year. Oh well there is all those left over Warsaw Pact goodies to shop for.


----------



## Spr.Earl (20 Jul 2007)

What a waste,give them too the Militia!!
Oh I for got we have no support for the Militia from DND.
I bet we will see them in some 3rd world counrty.


 :brickwall:    :


----------



## geo (20 Jul 2007)

Heh,

was in Farnham a month ago.  The old parade square is bumper to bumper in old APCs, TUAs, cargo carriers, etc.  All under tarps - but certainly looking their age..... rate them a "class C"

And then there is the fleet of M109s..... whoa!


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (20 Jul 2007)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> What a waste,give them too the Militia!!
> Oh I for got we have no support for the Militia from DND.
> I bet we will see them in some 3rd world counrty.
> 
> ...


With the utmost respect
Should the militia train with equipment that will never be deployed?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Jul 2007)

AJFitzpatrick said:
			
		

> With the utmost respect
> Should the militia train with equipment that will never be deployed?



Well the newer  M113'S (read MTVL's and M113A3) are in theater so...........


----------



## Trooper Hale (23 Jul 2007)

M113A1 and M113A3 are a different vehicle really, are they not? My understanding of what the Canadians have done is that its similier to what we're doing in replacing the laterals with a steering wheel and a brake pedal. To train people in an A1 is pointless if its a completely different system of driving and using.


----------



## FascistLibertarian (23 Jul 2007)

Gas and upkeep might cost a bit.....


----------



## 3rd Herd (24 Jul 2007)

We are living in the wrong part of the world, from something else I came across: ;D

The serial production of Mig-31 fighter jets was shut down in 1994. “We offer MiG-31 as a trade-in to the countries that have MiG-25 jets in their defense arsenal,” a spokesman for MiG enterprise Vladimir Vypryazhkin said. “Only Syria and Lebanon have MiG-25 fighter jets in their disposal,” he addedhttp://english.pravda.ru/russia/kremlin/19-06-2007/93586-syria-0

edit to add:

Frequently Asked Questions
Q. Where can I buy a surplus tank or other armoured vehicle ?
A. Warlike materiel such as tanks and armoured personnel carriers are not sold to the private sector in an operable state. They are first offered for sale as operational assets to other governments, law enforcement agencies and the like.

Q. Can I purchase surplus military small arms, such as pistols and rifles ?
A. No, the Department of National Defence does not sell surplus weapons to private sector individuals or agencies. Regulations governing the control of small arms explicitly preclude their sale to non-defence entities. Surplus Canadian Forces weapons and their piece-parts which have not been sold to other governments are currently destroyed through smelting.http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/dgiip/ddsal/faq_e.asp

ILTIS 1   Department of National Defence  PBR Auctions
LIVE Auction on  Saturday August 4, 2007 , 9:30 CST - Central Time 

ILTIS 2   Department of National Defence  PBR Auctions
LIVE Auction on  Saturday August 4, 2007 , 9:30 CST - Central Time 

ILTIS TRAILER 1   Department of National Defence  PBR Auctions
LIVE Auction on  Saturday August 4, 2007 , 9:30 CST - Central Time 
http://www.icangroup.ca/main.cfm?P=50&L=en&Critere=&CIE_ID=96


----------



## karl28 (24 Jul 2007)

Just a thought why cant the army keep some of these M113 that are in decent shape and let the Army Reserves use them ?   I know that it was stated  earlier that they would never be deployed  but with the arrival of the  new C-17 later this summer cant they use this plane to transport them ?  Or are these just to darn used to be worth putting the money back into them ?


----------



## geo (31 Jul 2007)

Karl,
1     The old APCs were pulled from the line units when they were worn out and broken AND once the LAVs got distributed.  Handing them over to the Reserve units wouldn't be doing them much of a favour.
2     Some of the M113s are being upgraded to M113A3 status - longer body, more powerful engine, steering wheel VS tiller bars, remote weapon system & many more improvements.... once they have gone thru the workshops they are "as good as new"... and many are being deployed to Kandahar.
3     most reserve training areas would not have the area to properly train with the beasts - so you'd have to use one of the major bases every time you wanted to train with them.
4     Reserve units do not have the trained maintainers to look after the beasts... and keeping newly trained reserve mechanics competent on the vehicles would be a hard task to accomplish.


----------



## 3rd Herd (5 Aug 2007)

Pershing Tank w/Sherman Turret
Price: $19,900

Location: Florida 

Condition: Display or Major Restore Project

Tank has been sitting for 10 years, turret has been used as target (note holes). Main gun missing. Tank was driven in parades prior to being parked for last 10 years.

http://www.tankride.com/American_Tanks_For_Sale.html


----------

